
Who Will Remember You in 100 Years? - mwidell
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRlW593B0Hc
======
jjr8
"The flesh surrenders itself," he thought. "Eternity takes back its own. Our
bodies stirred these waters briefly, danced with a certain intoxication before
the love of life and self, dealt with a few strange ideas, then submitted to
the instruments of Time. What can we say of this? I occurred. I am not...yet I
occurred."

\-- From DUNE MESSIAH, by Frank Herbert

------
ketanmaheshwari
Nicely made and good message. The time childless folks would be remembered
would be even less, may be 10-20 years while their siblings and friends are
around.

~~~
melling
20 years or 100 years is about the same in the end. It’s all the blink of an
eye to the universe.

~~~
ketanmaheshwari
Yes, exactly the point I was trying to make.

